# Red Eyed Tree Frog Care



## fjsmith (Jun 3, 2013)

Just looking for some info on the care of red eyes, because i have only really been finding stuff on the south american kind, and the ones i do find arent very detailed, so any information regarding heating, lighting, plants, feeding, tank size etc would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 3, 2013)

They are pretty much the same as white lipped tree frogs for care.

I heat my water at 26-28c an provide uvb during the day with a 25w blue party globe as 24hr heat from above.

Fresh morphs are very delicate and are best keep in a simplistic setup, i did lose 1 of my 5 due one not eating.

What exactly are you unsure of?


Rick


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 4, 2013)

well there is just limited information out there and i wasnt sure about a couple of things. do they need broad leaves to rest on or can they thrive in enclosures with more ferns and things inside? also, how often and how much do you feed?


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 4, 2013)

fjsmith said:


> do they need broad leaves to rest on or can they thrive in enclosures with more ferns and things inside? also, how often and how much do you feed?



I've got a Happy plant in the viv they love to sleep on, although a couple seem content to just sleep on the glass walls out in the open. I guess with the plants, fake or real, just make sure the leaves are firm enough to hold their weight.
I usually aim for 3 crickets per frog every 2nd day.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 4, 2013)

fjsmith said:


> well there is just limited information out there and i wasnt sure about a couple of things. do they need broad leaves to rest on or can they thrive in enclosures with more ferns and things inside? also, how often and how much do you feed?



No worries mate, look up white lipped tree frog care sheet. Red eyes are to be kept the same.

You can put in ferns ect but they need stronger plants to sit on, i have a peace lily in with mine at the moment. They also will just sleep on the glass as they can seal their bodys really well to hold in moisture.

Having 4 i just throw in a hand full of crickets every 2-3 nights, it all gone in 2-3hrs i add a couple more for the slower/still sleeping frogs. Have seen mine eat up to 6 mediums at a time, although they eye off crickets for ages sometimes.


Rick


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 4, 2013)

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/114/image2azx.jpg here is a pic of the tank i am thinking of buying. would this be suitable? by the way thanks for the info


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks again for replying, what do you think about the setup?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a picture of my current setup, this was during cleaning it out so water was all drained and a couple fake plants removed from off the background.


Rick


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 4, 2013)

awesome tank, but what do you think about the one i linked?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 4, 2013)

fjsmith said:


> thanks again for replying, what do you think about the setup?



I would add some vines (fake or real grape wood) so they can stay up nice and high if they want. I would probably put some more plants with big leaves.

Are you getting babies or advanced juvi's? Baby red eyes are very fragile and shy, without a basic setup they may not find crickets and will pass.


Rick


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 4, 2013)

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/114/image2azx.jpg


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 4, 2013)

probably some babies, yeah i was thinking that it might be hard to find food, there was a better one with bromeliads and other thick plants for sale but someone already bought it


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 4, 2013)

fjsmith said:


> probably some babies, yeah i was thinking that it might be hard to find food, there was a better one with bromeliads and other thick plants for sale but someone already bought it



Set babies up in a very basic vivarium- no substrate, a water bowl, vines and a couple fake leaves hanging from wall.

I lost one of mine because i introduced into this tank too early and he struggled to find food. My others were fine though.


Rick


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 4, 2013)

alright thanks a lot for your help, ill probably do some more research then set up a basic tank like you said. then ill think about setting up an elaborate set up like in the picture


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 4, 2013)

fjsmith said:


> alright thanks a lot for your help, ill probably do some more research then set up a basic tank like you said. then ill think about setting up an elaborate set up like in the picture



Yep, gives ya plenty of time to setup an adult tank. Mine were around 20-30mm when i got them, now around 45-60mm. Purchased in december.



Rick


----------



## brock98 (Jun 19, 2013)

hi guys, I have had 2 Australian red eyes for a while now and have always noticed a bit of red mixed with blue/black on the underside of there back legs and I have recently bought a third and this one seems to have a lot more black on her underside behind legs ,I have been searching for days and don't really know what else there is to do. I have no substrate on bottom as recommended by breeder but many plants.is there any advice??I will try and post setup and frog if I can, please PM me if there is anything you can help me with ! thanks


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I heat my water at 26-28c an provide uvb during the day with a 25w blue party globe as 24hr heat from above.
> 
> 
> Rick



Do you have to constantly top up the water section every couple of days due to the heater increasing evaporation?

My viv holds about 3 litres with a heater & powerhead filter & it's becoming annoying the amount of times a week I have to top up to keep the powerhead fully submerged.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Do you have to constantly top up the water section every couple of days due to the heater increasing evaporation?
> 
> My viv holds about 3 litres with a heater & powerhead filter & it's becoming annoying the amount of times a week I have to top up to keep the powerhead fully submerged.



Yep, mine holds around 6ltrs. Top up once a week normally.


Rick


----------

